# Supermarket selling out of date goods



## TwoWheels (9 Apr 2010)

I bought a couple of 6 packs of beer yesterday from Lidl as it was my turn to host a poker night with the lads,
When they arrived I dished out a few beers and it was obvious they were not right, I checked the date on the bottom and they were "Use by 16-03-10"
The real annoyance was that it was 10pm at this stage so too late to replace so I was the host of a "DRY" poker night... not something I'll be forgiven for anytime soon 

What is the situation around out of date goods being sold as new?


----------



## elcato (9 Apr 2010)

Bring them back and I'm pretty sure they will refund or replace. I have often drank cans of beer that were beyond their sell by date and they were fine. I guess you need to check in future. Inform them that they ruined your poker night also but I'm not sure you are entitled to anything other than a refund. They may offer some goodwill.


----------



## WaterWater (27 Apr 2010)

TwoWheels said:


> I bought a couple of 6 packs of beer yesterday from Lidl as it was my turn to host a poker night with the lads,
> When they arrived I dished out a few beers and it was obvious they were not right, I checked the date on the bottom and they were "Use by 16-03-10"
> The real annoyance was that it was 10pm at this stage so too late to replace so I was the host of a "DRY" poker night... not something I'll be forgiven for anytime soon
> 
> What is the situation around out of date goods being sold as new?


 
As you have told others in many posts. Get over it, let's not make a drama out of it.


----------



## z101 (27 Apr 2010)

sure it was 'use by'? there are big difference's between 'use by', 'sell by', 'best before' and 'display until' dates in their meaning.

That said if you dont care about the type/taste of beer over price I am sure a month out date is little harm... probably improved it.


----------



## TwoWheels (27 Apr 2010)

WaterWater said:


> As you have told others in many posts. Get over it, let's not make a drama out of it.



Heh heh, I was over it as soon as the slagging eased off a bit (hence the smiley in my original post).
I was just curious about the law surrounding out of date goods.


----------



## tipping (27 Apr 2010)

I was in a pub in Waterford and got a bottle of Miller, tasted a bit funny so checked the date and it was about 3 months out (didn't think it would make a difference but it did, so agree with OP). 

Anyway returned it to the bar pointed it out and asked for another. The barman checked the date on the new bottle and handed to me, but the new bottle was also out, this time only by a month or two. Finally got a good beer on my 3rd attempt but I presumed they knew that they were selling crap and just got away with it normally.


----------

